# Açaí Blue Multi Spawn



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

This is my first spawn! Açaí is the father of the spawn btw.. 
So i have eggs!!! Not sure how many. daddy is being a good boy and building a nice nest my camera is horrible so maybe not alot of pics but i will try!
both boy and girl are 14 weeks and are out of Karen Mac Auley's multis
hopefuly I will have some guys ready for spring shows....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay! 
They are such a good color match!
Good to hear they are doing well, seeing your spawn and Karen's might convince me to put mine in the spawn tank... the fact that they are so little is what's holding me back but I can't wait to spawn the boy in my avatar... I'm beefing him up and feeding the female less. 
Will be tracking the progress on these.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

Ohhhhh. I wnt one hmu when u get the chance tooo


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Small clutch of eggs Idk how much because he may have more underneath the IAL


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This is going to be a really exciting spawn to follow! I think the reason why there was such a small clutch of eggs is because of how young they are. Good luck on raising them!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

VictorP said:


> This is going to be a really exciting spawn to follow! I think the reason why there was such a small clutch of eggs is because of how young they are. Good luck on raising them!


That is fine less jars to clean


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha that's true XD


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the hmpk in your avi victor!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks this guy came out of one of my spawns. I like yours too! Plakats are my weak spot


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

He is from karen i love plakats this boy is awesome! His eyes are the coolest shade of green today!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Not a big fan of his topline. A bit bumpy.


----------



## bettamonkey (May 20, 2012)

i like him ...hey mo how many fish you sending to show this year?:nicefish:


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Its not Extreme i didn't notice until you told me i will just be picky next gen and outcross to a smooth top.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good eye Mo! I never noticed, too busy drooling over his color.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. I do love the fish's colors and form but topline is something I always observe. Even in fry. I don't breed fish with a bumpy topline without being ready to cull hard. Remember even of you have fish with nice topline there are still gonna be those few who have supe bumpy ones. Imagine breeding one with a bumpy topline.


----------



## bettamonkey (May 20, 2012)

actually if you look closer with your trained eye you will see that its rounded and because of his markings or coloration is making it look bumpy and im sure the original breeder of this particular fish breed out the imperfections a while back.


----------



## Aubrezy (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice bettas


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing as of this morning not sure if there are eggs in the nest or what... They should hatch soon...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Spazz, how did the spawn end up?


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

Very beautiful fish! I am new to Betta fish but everything seems so interesting, I will be getting my first within the next few weeks and eventually I am hoping to breed them ​


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

what ended up happening to this spawn?


----------

